# looking for a good quote



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi as the title says, im looking for a good quote on my R33 GTR.
im 23
5 years no claims
full uk car and bike licence
ive had no claims and no pending claims ever (touch wood)

can anyone recommend a good insurance company. ive tried adrian flux as i have been with them for the past 5 years but this year they put my insurance up on the skyline from £1187 (last years quote) to £1468 even though im a year older and have another years no claims....
admiral quoted me £1150. so im looking for a price arround that.
Kind Regards James


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that fully comp? In my eyes thats a bargain if it is (1150). I'm the same age btw but my car is off road, will be looking for quotes around spring time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

As i said in the PM we could potentially compete with the Admiral Price if you cover less than 6000 miles and have owned it a year?

Id be happy to take a look at your quote if you wanted to drop me a PM with the postcode

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight
01277 376000


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Tried Sky? Can't remember if need to be older for them though...

I'm 26 with my R32 GTR ~500bhp and it costs me somewhere around 600-700 iirc. Although mines shut away in the garage most of the time and isnt a daily 

Edit: That said, Admiral seem to pretty much always be the cheapest for me when looking away from the specialists (normally for the daily driver mind)


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

GhostWKD said:


> Tried Sky? Can't remember if need to be older for them though...
> 
> I'm 26 with my R32 GTR ~500bhp and it costs me somewhere around 600-700 iirc. Although mines shut away in the garage most of the time and isnt a daily
> 
> Edit: That said, Admiral seem to pretty much always be the cheapest for me when looking away from the specialists (normally for the daily driver mind)


Thanks I tired sky. They quotes me 1175 I think. Which wasn't bad.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Jayman said:


> Thanks I tired sky. They quotes me 1175 I think. Which wasn't bad.


Hi, 

if this rate is uncompetitive, please let us know. Frustratingly, and all too often, we offer a competitive quotation and a competitor of ours knocks maybe £50 off the rate to secure the business. Some even refuse to offer a rate until they know how much our quotation is. 

Thanks

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Sky Insurance sorted me out a treat - by far the cheapest and the service has been great thus far - hopefully I won't have to test them on the claims front


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> Sky Insurance sorted me out a treat - by far the cheapest and the service has been great thus far - hopefully I won't have to test them on the claims front





We're insuring a fair few of you now, unfortunately we get little feedback to that effect so it is genuinely nice to see you posting Mike, many thanks. We advertise by way of car clubs and customer recommendations so hopefully some of your fellow members will see this and get in touch. 

If you have any queries throughout your policy please feel free to get in touch by PM, I'll be happy to help. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

SkyInsurance said:


> We're insuring a fair few of you now, unfortunately we get little feedback to that effect so it is genuinely nice to see you posting Mike, many thanks. We advertise by way of car clubs and customer recommendations so hopefully some of your fellow members will see this and get in touch.
> 
> If you have any queries throughout your policy please feel free to get in touch by PM, I'll be happy to help.
> 
> ...


Very much appreciated.

My car is currently undergoing a full renovation and as much as I've got all my mods declared I will probably be coming back to arrange an agreed value on it soon.

Thanks again Ollie for your help - PS this is now my second year insuring with you, here's to many more (keep it cheap :chuckle


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Jayman said:


> Hi as the title says, im looking for a good quote on my R33 GTR.
> im 23
> 5 years no claims
> full uk car and bike licence
> ...


Hi,
If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be more than happy to take another look into the quotation for you, see if there is anything I can do to help.
Regards,
Dan.


----------

